

Show HN: Aerobatic – Smart Hosting for Single Page Apps - jgowans
http://www.aerobatic.io

======
Ronsenshi
Might be me, but it won't load in latest Firefox. Bunch of blocked Cross-
Origin requests for font files and in the end:

> ReferenceError: ga is not defined

~~~
plq
Your anti-tracking addon (e.g. ghostery) is blocking google analytics. They're
missing a simple try/catch block somewhere.

~~~
Ronsenshi
Yep, ghostery. Thanks.

------
d0m
It's actually pretty cool. I've just been through all of that painful setup
personally. CORS, grunt, SSL, cloudfront, S3, deploy, different stages,
minifying, zzz. As others have asked, how do you plan to price such a service?
A feature from Heroku I really like is the "Rollback", maybe that's something
you may want to add as an added benefit.

~~~
dvonlehman
Thanks for the feedback. Pricing plan is free for indie devs/small apps,
business edition to come with better team support and enhanced backend
integrations.

I assume by "rollback" you mean reverting back to a previous app version. With
our traffic control rules you can apportion traffic to 1 to many versions at
once. So in a simple rollback scenario you would just point 100% of the
traffic to a previous version (no redeployment necessary). However you can
also do interesting things like direct only 5% of users to a new version or
require a special preview link to see the latest version without impacting
normal site traffic.

------
ericmsimons
This is actually really great. The ability to proxy api calls is huge, and I
think the only thing missing here is automatic seo. If you guys could
automatically spit out static HTML files for googles crawlers, I would use
this in a heartbeat. Do you have a free tier like heroku? How are you pricing
this?

~~~
dvonlehman
We do have an SEO snapshot capability via a grunt task. Take a look at
[http://www.aerobatic.io/#!/docs/seo](http://www.aerobatic.io/#!/docs/seo).
Note that it relies on the hashbang convention at the moment, but HTML5
pushState support is coming soon. Here's the static snapshot of our homepage
that google "sees":
[http://www.aerobatic.io/?_escaped_fragment_=index](http://www.aerobatic.io/?_escaped_fragment_=index).

~~~
frik
I find the service great. Though I wondered why I see the hashbang in my
adress bar. Is it better for SEO? It's usually used as fallback solution for
HTML5 history (pushstate, etc).

~~~
dvonlehman
HTML5 pushState history is now supported. See
[http://www.aerobatic.io/docs/seo](http://www.aerobatic.io/docs/seo) (no more
unsightly #!).

------
wereHamster
Login via GitHub but then I have to manually enter my email address? Why don't
you request the 'user:email' scope and get the email automatically?

~~~
dvonlehman
There were some technical difficulties getting the email scope to work
initially but plan on revisiting to streamline the onboarding process.
Appreciate the feedback.

~~~
sfeng
Yep, you have to make a separate request to the github API to actually get the
address.

~~~
johns
And make sure to prompt to select an email address for those that have
multiple ones on their accounts.

------
soapdog
I think this service is great and I have a question. Have you folks put any
thought on allowing custom domains? I am asking because if someone hosts their
app with you and, eeris forbid, you go under, they will have a hard time
migrating their users to some new domain.

If you had some custom domain mechanism then people would feel safer hosting
stuff with you because migrating away would be easier...

~~~
jgowans
Hi - Yes, we already do provide an option for custom domains. Once you've
created an app, in your app dashboard, click settings and there's a text box
that allows you to provide your custom domain. Thanks for the question.

~~~
xtrumanx
What about ssl certs for custom domains?

I built a simple web app generator (forms, listings, etc.) and I had a clear
roadmap on how to add custom domains but got stumped in handling ssl. It was a
toy app for me so I kinda stopped working on it so never really put too much
thought on how to handle that problem.

~~~
jgowans
Right now we support SSL out of the box for *.aerobaticapp.com domains. SSL
for custom domains is on the roadmap.

------
ing33k
blank page, but when I view source, its showing up markup

~~~
aaron987
That happened to me too. Are you using the Disconnect plugin for Firefox (or
something similar)? I had to whitelist the site in Disconnect, then it worked.

~~~
dannysu
Thanks! I was seeing blank page because of Disconnect. Unblocking just Google
tracking without whitelisting the site worked too.

~~~
dvonlehman
Firefox with Disconnect should now load correctly. Needed some additional
error handling to handle when "ga" is undefined.

------
hackerews
This is really awesome.

Front-end hosting + easiest way to create a back-end api
([https://api.blockspring.com.](https://api.blockspring.com.)) could be a
sweet connection. Would love to chat. paul@blockspring.com.

Great work!

~~~
notduncansmith
Quick heads-up: you have an extra dot at the end of that URL that breaks the
link. Also took upwards of 5 seconds to load for me. Looks cool though.

